# Update on Miss kitty....:(



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, that is so sad! I'm so sorry about your kitty! Hopefully she can be at least more comfortable now that you know what is going on.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I will keep everyone updated. She will tell me when it's time to go...=(


----------

